# Which knives?



## Freyth (Jun 10, 2007)

Looking for a knife for someone who's just starting out preferably a folding knife.

What do you guys think of the 555 Mini-grip benchmade?


----------



## Valolammas (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm sure you are going to get a lot of opinions on this, but it depends greatly on what you'll be using the knife for and what size & shape your hands are.

That being said, lots of people will probably tell you that you can't go wrong with the mini-Grip. I don't have a single Benchmade, but I hear they are really good knives. However, I would personally not buy a knife that has a gap between the handle and the base of the blade. That's the best part of the edge if you want both power and control. Besides, I grew up with knives that have no gap and no fingerguard whatsoever either, so that's what I'm used to. I love knives with finger choils, though, so I'm partial to certain Spydercos. Ok, so I'm biased. I'm not, however, meaning to start a Spyderco vs. Benchmade debate, because Spyderco has it's share of models with handle-blade gaps, too (e.g. I wouldn't buy a Delica either).

With that in mind, I'd recommend something like a Byrd Meadowlark (with a G-10 handle). The Byrd knives are really good bang for the buck, and I have a G-10 Meadowlark and it's a good knife. Especially for the price.


----------



## shakeylegs (Jun 10, 2007)

Guess it depends what he'll be using it for. The mini-grip feels great in the hand and is a pleasure to use. About the same size, a little lighter in the pocket, the Calypso Jr. ZDP might also be a good choice for a first edc. A little more spartan, the Fallkniven U2 is solid, sharp and affordable. Or spoil him with something like a buck koji hara or an mcusta damascus.


----------



## Freyth (Jun 10, 2007)

http://www.theknifedomain.com/Byrd-Meadowlark-G-10-pr-290010459.html
This is the Byrd Meadowlark G-10 right? Hmm I might consider it.

Although, don't mind me asking what's that hole for?


----------



## Bullzaye (Jun 10, 2007)

The hole in the blade is to assist with one-handed opening by placing one's thumb in the hole, and swinging the blade outward.
Tim


----------



## NA8 (Jun 10, 2007)

Freyth said:


> Looking for a knife for someone who's just starting out preferably a folding knife.



I'd take them to a good knife store or knife show so they could see and handle a lot of different designs. I think knives are very personal and having other people pick one out for you seems shakey. I like the Spyderco's, but there's lots of good knives out there.


----------



## LowTEC (Jun 10, 2007)

I still love my mini grip although I now also own the G10 Meadowlark. To be honest the Meadowlark does give you the feeling for bang for the buck. It's got G10 scale, awesome fit and finish handle and it does give you a substantial feeling when you are holding it in your hands, and the sexy snappy lock. BUT, the absolutely crappy 8CR13MOV steel is a joke, seriously. I sharpen mine to 15 degree (each side) and it literally last 1 heavy push cut into a stack of paper, yep, ONE, then the edge rolled (first time seeing rolled edge honestly). So I was like ok, this steel is a little inferior to my other 154CM and VG-10 blades so I resharpen it to 19 degree, it last better but only about 10 cardboard cuts and I already saw chippings along the edge. Seriously, it is not for cutting anything other than couple sheets of paper. Now I resharpen it to 22 degree and I have trouble to cut throw boxes smoothly with it. On the other hand my 154CM mini grip holds the 15 degree edge just fine for any work unless I try to cut throw mild steels or pry with it. I still carry the meadowlark on me though because the sexy quality handle and design and that's about it. For any real kind of work, I'll grab my mini grip. Just ordered a S30V native and I would expect that it can take quite a bit of abuse and hope the edge can last for awhile at 15 degree (or sharper  ), will have to see about it

Conclusion, if you do use your knife for any kind of cutting, get something with 154CM or VG-10 (as proven over and over), personally haven't try anything with 440C but I would not suggest to go anything lower.


----------



## Freyth (Jun 10, 2007)

NA8 said:


> I'd take them to a good knife store or knife show so they could see and handle a lot of different designs. I think knives are very personal and having other people pick one out for you seems shakey. I like the Spyderco's, but there's lots of good knives out there.



Unfortunately, where I live we don't get many knife stores or knife shows. The only knives I saw were the Leatherman line. Was placed in a glass cabinet with the leatherman multi tools.


----------



## CLHC (Jun 10, 2007)

Check out New Graham Knives.

Hope you find what you're looking for and Enjoy!

http://newgraham.com/


----------



## AlexGT (Jun 10, 2007)

The Manix has good steel (S30V) sold at Walmart.

I bought a Browning IceStorm on Ebay a few months back, This knife was made by McCusta a Sekicut company in Japan (Benchmade quality) with VG10 steel, awesome knife for $28 shipped) and It has held up pretty good, it has very smooth action, absolutely no blade play and perfectly centered and a good linerlock.

HTH 
AlexGT


----------



## carrot (Jun 10, 2007)

I have had half a dozen Byrds go through my hands and not a single person has been disappointed with the steel used. Admittedly it is not as good as VG-10 or 154cm, but I find it perfectly serviceable and I have not experienced this edge rolling problem.

In any case, the Benchmade Mini-Grip is certainly a nice place to start -- the 556 Drop Point model is the one I started with but now I've moved on to more expensive knives. Silly that my reasoning was if I get a decent and somewhat expensive knife (the Mini-Grip) then I won't have reason to upgrade... well, I was wrong. I too am a big Spyderco fan, but Benchmades are nice too. (All good, just different ) Currently I am very enamoured with the Spyderco Delica4 Stainless Steel, with serrated edge. Solid knife with strong lockup and a great feel. Pretty solid ergos, but as Valolammas mentioned, a choil would truly make the knife. All my regular EDC knives have choils. Unlike the Mini-Grip, however, you can choke up your index finger on the Delica's kick, acting as a sort-of choil. 

If you are looking for a real cutter of a knife (and you don't intend to pry or stab anything) then the Caly Jr. in ZDP-189 is the best deal out there. ZDP-189 is a supersteel that is even stronger and harder than the highly lauded S30V. The Caly Jr. does have a choil too, with superb ergos.


----------



## AlexGT (Jun 10, 2007)

How good is the edge retention on the ZDP189 compared to S30V and VG10?


----------



## carrot (Jun 10, 2007)

You are better off asking a seasoned expert like Sal Glesser or Cliff Stamp than I. But ZDP-189 seems to have no distinct disadvantage except that in serrated blades it has the tendency to chip. Check out this link, I think it answers your question. http://cutleryscience.com/reviews/blade_materials.html#S_ZDP189


----------



## Freyth (Jun 11, 2007)

How does the 615 Mini Rukus fair?

What about the 960 Red/Silver Osborne knife?


----------



## carrot (Jun 11, 2007)

Ooh, into the realm of fancier knives. I don't know anything about the 960 but the 615 Mini Rukus is supposed to be a beast of a knife. Big and tough.


----------



## Freyth (Jun 11, 2007)

You got me at beast. :twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## carrot (Jun 11, 2007)

If you like big beefy knives, here are other considerations: Spyderco Manix, Emerson Mach-1, Strider knives, Buck-Strider SBMF.


----------



## Freyth (Jun 11, 2007)

Not into big beefy knives YET. Reason I'm asking this is because that's what spyder tactical have in stock and I have a 30% discount.


----------



## kitelights (Jun 11, 2007)

As a direct answer to your post, I EDC a BM 555 and love it. Previously I EDC'd a SOG Flash I b/c of the size - I hate bulk in my pocket and the BM is larger and heavier than I prefer, but I carry it anyway except with dress pants.

Most mini grip owners seem to like the 556 drop point, but the 555 sheep's foot works best for me (great for cutting out coupons and articles).

The mini grip is so well liked that you just can't go wrong with it. If you find that it just doesn't float their boat you can always sell off here.


----------



## carrot (Jun 11, 2007)

I wouldn't say that the prices at Spyder Tactical are great... with the 30% discount that brings their prices in line with other reputable dealers like New Graham Knives and Grand Prarie Knives.


----------



## Freyth (Jun 11, 2007)

Yeah I realised that but I'm also buying some other stuff from them, so might as well eh?


----------



## daloosh (Jun 11, 2007)

Steven is great there, but you may want the greater selection a knife store or site offers. That said, the minigrip is a great starter knife. If you search CPF for knife suggestion threads, you will see the Griptilian line mentioned again and again. Very comfortable, the great Axis lock, sheeple friendly colors, two blade styles, two sizes, even a fixed blade! My wife edcs a minigrip.

You are luckily not starting in the dregs, but jumping into a nice solid high quality knife, so it will only get better. This price range allows you many possibilities, and you won't go horribly wrong with choices from Spyderco, Benchmade, Kershaw, even some of the nicer Columbia knives you can get from Steven! And you've received some very good suggestions already.

daloosh


----------



## zpaulg (Jun 14, 2007)

Great choice.

I only have small hands and I EDC a Griptilian, just a thought but you might find the mini too small???


----------



## Cole3388 (Jun 15, 2007)

I am a fan of SOG knives. The below image is the SOG Mini X-Ray Vision. It's a newer knife. This one fits nicely in the grip and the blade is factory razor sharp. The edge has retained well. I don't carry it daily but probably use it three to four times a week. I've had it for about 4 months and haven't needed to sharpen it yet.

~Cole


----------



## Gadget Guy (Jun 15, 2007)

Buy a Strider and you will save a lot of $$ trying to find the perfect knife. For a smaller knife the PT is a good choice. A great edc knife is the SNG, and for a larger knife go with the SMF. All great knives and built like a tank!


----------



## carrot (Jun 15, 2007)

There's a ton of great knives out there. Personally I would not buy a Strider as my only knife because I prefer my Spydercos which are built tough AND cut exceptionally well. Just an opinion. I keep hearing that Striders are like sharpened prybars... but the SMF is awfully tempting. However, I'm saving my pennies for a Sebenza.

I also recommend not going for the highest end when you start out with knives. You are likely to scrape it up learning to sharpen and possibly even damage the knife learning the limits of blades and blade steel. 

Start with a quality knife around $50 and then when you hop on the high dollar knife bandwagon like Strider/Sebenza/William Henry/etc you will truly appreciate them and have the know-how to properly maintain them and already understand their limits. The Benchmade Mini-Grip is a great starting place as it is a good enough knife for you to continue to use as you get interested in more expensive knives.


----------



## cutlerylover (Jun 15, 2007)

I agree, there are literally thousands of nice knives under the $100 price tag...check otu a knifeforums and read as much as you can....

www.knifeforums.com
www.bladeforums.com
www.edcforums.com knife section


----------



## alberto (Jun 15, 2007)

Look at Spyderco and their Byrd line.


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Jun 17, 2007)

I bought a regular griptillian and I really love it. Sturdy, smooth, sharp etc.
I would get the full sized model, I thing it gives a better grip for a normal sized hand. 
The griptillian is one of those knives that is worth every penny. You may spend more money than you though as a new knife buyer but it is money well spent and you will have a knife that will outlast two knives that cost half the price.


----------



## Dirty Bob (Aug 28, 2007)

I suggest choosing either Spyderco or Benchmade. Benchmade's lower-cost "red" line make good, entry-level knives. If you like the Mini Grip, go for it! That's a great knife! My latest purchase is a Spyderco Navigator in VG-10, and I love it! It's one of their smaller knives, so I can use it to sharpen a pencil without frightening anyone. On the other hand, it's quite beefy and feels very sturdy, with a stainless handle and a solid lock.

You don't have to spend a lot to buy quality at the start. I've learned not to bother with Smith & Wesson and other "cheap" knives. Better an inexpensive knife from a reputable maker.

Regards,
Dirty Bob


----------



## vic2367 (Aug 30, 2007)

benchmade mini grip are really good knives for the price,,,have one as my edc and love it,,,cant go wrong,,


----------



## Groundhog66 (Aug 30, 2007)

For a lifetime investment, you can't go wrong with a Chris Reeve Sebenza.


Tim


----------



## Chronos (Aug 30, 2007)

I second the CR Sebenze- on Hell of a knife. I also agree on a Strider. I've got a gen 6 SnG spear point and love it. These are two different tools with two different purposes in life...


----------



## TITAN1833 (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone heard of "Maserin knives" any good comments about them.They look good IMO.


----------



## pocketlite (Dec 16, 2016)

Maserin are Italian and make solid hand crafted knives. I just bought their Expo 12b set. If I can work out how to upload photos on here then I'll show you [emoji12][emoji23]


----------



## jumpstat (Dec 30, 2016)

At the end of the day, IMHO you will end up with either a CRK, Strider or RHK. And to know them is to own and use them. Unfortunately, they are premium brand but you will learn to appreciate the design for each brand. Having said that, the benchmade griptilian is a capable folder. Nowadays can be had with various grinds and handles. There are also 3rd parties that offer replacement handles, blades etc for that knife. The grips best feature IMO would be the axis lock. If you are still keen with the grips, would I suggest the latest griptilian with the 20CV blade and G10 grey handles. As for blade types, for ease of maintenance the satin finish and modified sheeps foot style would be the best, as it spots a benchmade hole rather than a thumbstuds. Another item to consider when investing in folders would be your sharpening system. Look at each of them and invest in a system that will suit your needs. IMHO, a wicked edge system is the system if you have a big budget. On the other extreme would be the spyderco sharpmaker. I started out with the sharpmaker simply because of its simple design, and ease of sharpening. Unfortunately at a fixed angle provided by the sharpener. As it comes from Spyderco, all blades under that marque can be safely sharpened.


----------



## btothegu (Jan 8, 2017)

Another thumbs up for either a Benchmade or Sypderco knife. Alternatively, a Kershaw. They wont set you back a fortune and make for great introductory knives. You wont feel (too) bad if they take a beating and they will give you an idea of some of the features (and limitations) to look out for. Plus, the warranties/customer service tend to be pretty darn good, and it's always nice to see a company stand behind it's product.


----------



## rizzie (Jan 11, 2017)

get a spyderco, great cutters if you take the more regular/classical spyderco's and not the more exotic flavours.
and they don't break the bank (like the tenacious)

I've used cheap spyderco's a lot (and some more expensive ones) and you can't really go wrong with them.

that said, I mostly use my griptillian (benchmade) because it's a good knife with a good lock (axis lock) and because it's friendly orange. that, and a benchmade 710 because it must be one of my 5 favourite blade shapes of all times in a folder.


----------

